# A video I hope please?!



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Does anyone have it? I heard Gerald Green threw down a jump over, VC olympics dunk on someone is a summer league game recently. I must see!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah that would be awesome if someone could find that


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I hop it happened but if it did I doubt any vide is there


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Herald Article




> The Knicks' entry was off yesterday, and most of the club's staff took the opportunity to enjoy Vegas. But assistant coach Mark Aguirre left the team hotel (appropriately New York-New York) to watch the Celts beat Dallas, 77-73.
> 
> ``I've got to go see Gerald Green,'' he said. ``I heard about what he did (Thursday) from our players. They said that dunk of his was unbelievable.''
> 
> ...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Your wish is my command. Enjoy,


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Best. Dunk. Ever.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

wow.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

DAMMM!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You got dunked on, Clipper boy!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

oh my...oh my


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i wouldnt say best dunk ever.... at all.... But, he did eat that white guy.

Please refrain from derogatory comments directed towards a group of people and please do not edit my edits.

- Premier


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Holy Shiznit, that was amazing


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That dunk was quite amazing...yup.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Sick dunk. :clap:


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Amazing... The 9 1/2 finger wonder killed that guy.

AJ


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Allen's dunk.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Kendrick Perkins' Pick.



Fixed.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Both of these dunks were completed w/ Chris Kamen on the floor! Shouldn't his big white butt be under the hoop to prevent this? Hahaha. Nice dunks! :banana:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Kaman is the worst player in the NBA without a doubt Yogi>Kaman


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Kaman isn't even the worst center in the NBA, much less the worst player.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Gerald Greene is the truth, I was so pissed with LA pasted on him and could not believe he slipped to where he did. But hey, Boston cleaned up when they got this guy, he is a diamond in the ruff!


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Kaman isn't even the worst center in the NBA, much less the worst player.


No he is the worst player in the NBA.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, he's dominating summer league, something that Robert Swift won't be doing.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Well, he's dominating summer league, something that Robert Swift won't be doing.


Because Sweezo is only 20


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Nice summer league play.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> Because Sweezo is only 20


And he's playing against other 20 year-olds in the Summer League, so what's your point?


----------

